# First spring Marmot hunt of the year



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is my daughter and I after our couple hour pest hunting trip, Not aamazing day but fun none the less.










For the whole story, more pictures and a short video of this hunt visit R-Dub Outdoors.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the great day. Think they are still protected around here.


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont know how these could ever be protected.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice day shooting. Great picture!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done, do you eat them?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool. Any day spent outdoors with future hunters is always a plus in my book !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cool! What rig, scope, ammo, etc. are you using?

Hunting Punxsautawney Phil's relatives is a passion of mine, too, but we don't have 'em like we used to in my area of Michigan.

Getting to know a farmer, who is troubled by the hay hogs, is a great way to make a friend. Years ago, I met a local farmer, Charlie, who tried everything (almost) to rid his field of the varmints. I brought my .300 Win Mag over and took out 29 of the rascals the first season. Charlie became a close friend and helped me tote gear to various fields, which he arranged with different farmer friends of his. Charlie is gone now and I sure miss the times we had together and I think about him every time I pass his old farm house.

They are actually good eating and are considered a delicacy in some circles. Like most wild game, it takes a little know-how to prepare them, but I never had anyone say they tasted bad and I would never trick someone into trying them. And, the larger ones are fine tablefare, with a good par-boiling first.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Rory, it sounds like a fun day to me !


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL I dont think I will be eating there anytime soon..

I use a savage .17 hmr with a 3-12X40 scope with FMJ rounds. I shot about 50 last year out of this farmers field. Yesterday I only saw 2 that I did not shoot. They are a big problem where I live but so many of the Anti's want you to live trap them and release them into the wild. I almost wnt to start a business that charges outragous sums of money to do that for them, then just take them into the woods and shoot them there once released. HA


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd let them go next door to the anti's property...That way you can trap them again and again.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'd let them go next door to the anti's property...That way you can trap them again and again.


 Exactly, and bring all the others from different areas as well really infest them.


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

That is a great way to stay in business and have the Anti's pay for all my hunting license, equipment and trips. I cant think of a better thing than having and anti fund killing of poor defenseless animals.... HAHAHA stupid anti's


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hard as it is to believe, a woman with HSUS or PETA (I forget) wrote a piece on its website regarding groundhogs/woodchucks. In it, she hopes and wishes the burrowing buggers move into her yard. She just thinks they're so cute.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Transplant a few with major fleas, and maybe a few moles.


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

glenway said:


> Hard as it is to believe, a woman with HSUS or PETA (I forget) wrote a piece on its website regarding groundhogs/woodchucks. In it, she hopes and wishes the burrowing buggers move into her yard. She just thinks they're so cute.


Well it shows just how stupid they can be.. I wish her all the best in getting all the pests she wants.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes....May they burrow through her landscaping !


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Yes....May they burrow through her landscaping !


For eternity


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

P.E.T.A = Pull every trigger around


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

When I was in high school I worked at a remote driving range. The owner was mad when he hit the holes with the picker. After welding that front wheel assembly a few times I brought My 22-250 to work with me. When no one was there I would knock out a few chucks. He loved it. No more welding.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's right, Dirty. Nobody ever talks about making friends with good shooting. I've often suggested that hunters quit whining about not having a place to hunt. Just help a farmer out with your skills and you might be surprised what develops. Ask me how I know!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrads on the kill man


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

Well i did some looking into the State Of Washington hunting laws and marmots after so many of you said they were protected in your area's. The olympic Marmot is protected in Washington State but the Yellow Bellied Marmot is not. Now i am trying to figure out if I can sell them to Taxidermy places for the fur.... They don't even know if they can accept them or not. So i put in some question to my friends at the WDFW to see what they said about it.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

*You guys aren't going to believe this. My wife loves groundhogs. She is not anti-hunting, but would never kill an animal. We have one living in our back yard right here in the city. My lot is 40 X120 feet. My wife talks to him while he lays on his mound at the entrance to his burrow. Here are my two favorite photos of him. I told my wife he was eating her tomatoes, but had to prove it to her.*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My wife would plant more for him....



glenway said:


> That's right, Dirty. Nobody ever talks about making friends with good shooting. I've often suggested that hunters quit whining about not having a place to hunt. Just help a farmer out with your skills and you might be surprised what develops. Ask me how I know!


Glen I agree. The other nice thing about bringing the gun is that no one minded letting you play through!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> My wife would plant more for him....
> 
> Glen I agree. The other nice thing about bringing the gun is that no one minded letting you play through!


 My wife would plant him!!


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

I am sure my wife would give the green light and shooting the bastard.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My wife is not an anti by any means. But she likes her fuzzy animals. Critters by our home are more likely to get a name than a bullet.


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

my wife lets the coyotes and cats go, but rodents she tries to shoot herself.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One time we had a small garden plot and cabbage were growing nicely in the ground. One day we had a moose calf look at us through the sliding glass door and that was cute. We found out shortly they had distoryed all of the garden and then they were not so cute. Moose can make short work out of all of the hard work you do.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

glenway said:


> That's right, Dirty. Nobody ever talks about making friends with good shooting. I've often suggested that hunters quit whining about not having a place to hunt. Just help a farmer out with your skills and you might be surprised what develops. Ask me how I know!


How do you know?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

glenway said:


> Hard as it is to believe, a woman with HSUS or PETA (I forget) wrote a piece on its website regarding groundhogs/woodchucks. In it, she hopes and wishes the burrowing buggers move into her yard. She just thinks they're so cute.


Here's the piece about the cute, cuddly critters: http://thinkingafield.org/2011/02/a-good-laugh-on-the-hsus.html


----------

